# Life makes a way!



## sk8erkho (Jan 28, 2007)

So, I'm about to trash this ooth out as I checked it to find most of the eggs to be black and hard. I'm cleaning up to call it a nkght, reach for the ooth to toss it in the trash and what do I find? This tiny, Really tiny nymph jumps on my thunb and darts up my arm. The cutest lil thing man. I sit there and inspect the ooth and decide to wait. I nap a bit to awake an hour later to find one last nymph, very, very tiny nymph just hanging there. That just goes to show that you really don't know just what to expect. This is Awesome!! Far out!! I get just as excited as day one with these guys coming into the world!!!!  

Cheers!!!!! :wink:

Khori


----------



## Nick Barta (Jan 28, 2007)

CONGRATUALATIONS!


----------



## Ian (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice work Khori


----------



## OGIGA (Jan 29, 2007)

Congratulations, you're a father!


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah nothing feels better than a good hatching egg!


----------



## sk8erkho (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks guys!!!! But really, if not for all the replies to all my frantic calls of distress, I would not be where I am today with these little guys. And the fact that when i'm really in dire need of the most urgent assistance someone always responds is what keeps me coming back. Back in September when I inherited these little guys no one could have told me that today my living room would become a care facility for Chinese mantids!!!! So, today because of all the threads on similar issues as well as just mountains of other threads with the greatest information I am now ready to add to my mantid list, soon!!!!! So, thanks again for the support which has afforded the opportunity to become a mom 22x over!!!!! :shock:  

Taking it slowly and keeping it simple all the way!!

Cheers!!!!!! :wink:

Khori


----------

